# Fantastic Midi Faders



## ed buller (Dec 9, 2021)

Just picked up my Lovely Midi faders from CHOISAUCE DESIGNS. Built by Chuck Choi ( who is the tech at Remote Control that keeps everything working ) They are fabulous. Build like a tank in swishy scarlet metal and with the simplest of controls ...One knob !. Long Lovely faders, USB or MIDI. A Ferrari of midi controllers

Bliss









ChoiSauce Designs


MIDI Faders, Music Faders, MIDI Programming, Composer Tools, Film Composer




choisaucedesigns.com

















Best

ed


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 21, 2021)

I would love a 100mm fader in silver (maybe I will email and ask if they have a non-red version)

Looks beautiful


----------



## bdr (Dec 22, 2021)

ahh and unfortunately priced like a Ferrari in Aussie Dollars ($600 + postage, tax etc)


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 22, 2021)

That looks absolutely beautiful! 🎶😍🎶


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 22, 2021)

Looks nice but a bit too chunky for my liking.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 24, 2022)

I got this in the mail a couple weeks ago. Waiting to plug it in, but thought I'd share here.



https://intech.studio/shop/modules/pbf4



And you can stack them laterally due to having magnets on 4 sides.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 24, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> I got this in the mail a couple weeks ago. Waiting to plug it in, but thought I'd share here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There have an endless encoders version which looks very nice.



https://intech.studio/shop/modules/ef44


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 24, 2022)

Markrs said:


> There have an endless encoders version which looks very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> https://intech.studio/shop/modules/ef44


Looks like a Monogram wannabe. Cool look but Monogram CC is excellent.


----------



## Nico5 (Jan 24, 2022)

lol - I still have these:  

https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/behringer-bcf2000-bcr2000


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 25, 2022)

There’s also this French brand :


https://ferdz.fr/



They have a flexible midi controller and a brand new “mico” controller with 3 100mm faders (with fixed CC) in plastic case for 99€.


----------



## Vresio (Feb 6, 2022)

Here I have a discount of 40$ for monogram website if someone is interested:








Get $40 Off Monogram Creative Console


Monogram has been a gamechanger for my creative workflow. Get $40 off your first purchase with the link below!



monogram.refr.cc


----------



## muk (Feb 7, 2022)

If you look for something small and beautiful, I can recommend Nuances controller:



Nuances Controller – hand made @ home by Pierre with love



It's a small box that looks great. Three smooth 60mm faders, easy to assing within seconds, and a small display. Exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 7, 2022)

Those are kind of pricy but I have been eyeing them for a while and thinking about picking one up. I love the form factor. 60mm is perfect. Nice wood case...three faders is enough, not much desk space..there is a lot to like... I have a FaderMasterPro, which is fine, but its faders are 100mm and I think 60mm would be better..its also quite large on my desk.


----------



## muk (Feb 7, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> Those are kind of pricy but I have been eyeing them for a while and thinking about picking one up. I love the form factor. 60mm is perfect. Nice wood case...three faders is enough, not much desk space..there is a lot to like... I have a FaderMasterPro, which is fine, but its faders are 100mm and I think 60mm would be better..its also quite large on my desk.


It's not cheap. But build quality is great and it looks very nice. Doesn't take up much space on the desk. 60mm faders are enouch for me for cc data. And it's very easy to use. Just plug it in, and it works. Assigning cc channels is simply and quick. Press the button, move the fader to the desired cc value, let go of the knob. Done. That's a big weakness of the ferdz Cinetic controller in my opinion. The cc channels are preasigned, and you can not change them. That's dead simple on the Nuances controller.


----------



## timprebble (Feb 7, 2022)

Sorry for obvious question but, are these all moving faders or passive?
I had a CM Labs MotorMix back in the day, and it was near perfect: 8 moving faders.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 7, 2022)

Fairly certain most, if not all are passive.


----------



## gstew (Apr 12, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> I got this in the mail a couple weeks ago. Waiting to plug it in, but thought I'd share here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how are you liking these faders? Are they easy to assign in your DAW? the site talks about LUA programming etc.. but don''t wanna have to deal with that. thnx G


----------



## Vtech (May 8, 2022)

I built 3 fader controller last December. It is based on Teensy3.2 chip, which has 12 outputs. They can be either faders, buttons or both.
I used three 100mm Bourns faders and programmed them according to Spitfire Audio settings (CC11, CC1, CC21), then assigned them via VST Track and Quick Controls in Cubase. Haven't built the proper enclosure for it yet, which will likely have wooden base and either stainless or aluminum top panel.
I have couple bare pcb boards left, if anyone is interested in making their own. Beside Teensy chip and faders it only requires resistor, LED and USB cable/adapter.


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 8, 2022)

Used to have a BCF2000, but sold it and bought and Acid Artist Mix for about £ 600 when they were being blown out. Motorised MIDI CC's anyone ?


----------



## NuNativs (May 8, 2022)

How bout these?
Audio Imperia FVDE


----------



## sathyva (May 8, 2022)

NuNativs said:


> How bout these?
> Audio Imperia FVDE


Seems to be a great controller but still in production i guess and not available before this summer. I took the plunge for the Choi Sauce Design controller and it feels really awesome. Ferrari-priced but totally worth it !


----------



## ChrisHarrison (May 9, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Used to have a BCF2000, but sold it and bought and Acid Artist Mix for about £ 600 when they were being blown out. Motorised MIDI CC's anyone ?


Dude, motorized midi ccs is like everything on the mix. Instead of automating the volume of the fader on a channel your actually automating the proper cc1 dynamic changes. I just wish I could find a way to set it up where each fader controls one instrument for a whole template of spitfire, so instead of using fader volume automation, you can just mix the dynamics cc1 for multiple instruments at once on one device. I guess I could dig into separate midi channels and then have a midi track, but so far this just hasn’t worked quite right. Things start acting weird when I’m using a midi track to control qc midi automation for multiple cc1 locations. Curious if anyone has not figured out. Would be so helpful to say, create phrasing that actually blends for a string section instead of doing it one instrument at a time which is painfully slow.


----------



## cmillar (May 10, 2022)

For $100 or less you can still get this Akai MidiMix. Have had mine for 6 years or so and it's solid.
Functional (even more so!) but not quite a sexy looking as some of the others.









MIDIMIX


MIDIMIX is a tactile MIDI control surface with assignable sliders, buttons and rotary knobs for powerful DAW control.




www.akaipro.com


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 9, 2022)

muk said:


> It's not cheap. But build quality is great and it looks very nice. Doesn't take up much space on the desk. 60mm faders are enouch for me for cc data. And it's very easy to use. Just plug it in, and it works. Assigning cc channels is simply and quick. Press the button, move the fader to the desired cc value, let go of the knob. Done. That's a big weakness of the ferdz Cinetic controller in my opinion. The cc channels are preasigned, and you can not change them. That's dead simple on the Nuances controller.





muk said:


> If you look for something small and beautiful, I can recommend Nuances controller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi muk,

do you have to assign the controllers every time you use the Nuances, or does the device save the settings?


----------



## muk (Jun 9, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> Hi muk,
> 
> do you have to assign the controllers every time you use the Nuances, or does the device save the settings?


It saves the last settings.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 9, 2022)

Thanks, muk!


----------



## amc3midicontrollers (Jul 26, 2022)

In case you find your way here looking for 100mm faders MIDI over USB...
Our new design is completely sealed and fingerprint free.
https://amc3midicontrollers.com/


----------

